# Lynch LMC 200 D127 - where in Europe?



## martin300 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, 

where in Europe can I buy the Lynch / LEMCO LMC 200 D127?

thanks 
be
Martin


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

They are made in Europe..
http://www.lemcoltd.com/


----------



## Saruman (Feb 5, 2011)

More precise it's http://www.lmcltd.net/ operating from Honiton in Devon, United Kingdom (the LemcoLtd site is out of date)


----------

